# [German NR] Lucas Wesche 43.80 Megaminx Single



## CAL (Nov 15, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;9r42PiB5fCU]https://youtu.be/9r42PiB5fCU[/video]
Fast...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

I want his Megaminx and his turning  But very nice, even though it could have been ER if he only knew the PLL


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 15, 2015)

No pauses in the entire solve ... love his turning style


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 15, 2015)

Which megaminx is that?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 16, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I want his Megaminx and his turning  But very nice, even though it could have been ER if he only knew the PLL



Thanks! I'm going to learn more plls soon so maybe next time it's ER



Wilhelm said:


> No pauses in the entire solve ... love his turning style



Thanks! Now I need to get more tps...



Isaac Lai said:


> Which megaminx is that?



mf8 v3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice! I wish my megaminx wasn't broken right now  .


----------



## Berd (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice! Is that sub Nicholas?


----------

